

Alternative to TheDailyWTF - dfgdfg
http://snipplr.com/all/language/php/

======
dfgdfg
I've just noticed that my comment didn't get posted... It basically said that
while this could easily be taken as a throwaway snarky comment, it's not
intended to be. I was genuinely shocked by the code I read.

